# Misty had twins : )



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally!!! Misty (saanen) had her babies...her first buck!! lol..she has always given does...but this time she gave one of each : ) Pix coming soon (once they are dry) Happy Bleats Nadia and Happy Bleats Dimenrti 

Poppy (lamancha) is next..she is huge..her milk is in and she is restless..: ) And Felicity (lamancha) who has a swollen pooch : ) then I can sleep until April


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

congrats!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here they are...so adorable!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Pictures? Congratulations!!!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Too Cute. COngratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Never mind I think I didn't see until after I posted! They are adorable!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness those are adorable!!!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

*I NEED THAT DOELING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OMG! Soooo adorable!! My next purchase I think is going to be either a registered Saanen or Ober doe/doeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

So cute Babies


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Soo Cute!!!!! I'm willing to fight for that doeling, Serenityfarmnm.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..I have one Doeling left (Wendy) : ) Come on down ...Oberhasli are hard to find on our neck of the woods..I have my two because a friend had the mom for a while..I got sisters, Hope and Polly Anna born a season apart....Love them so much..: )

correction..two does left..Wendy and Darlene : ) sorry...cant believe I forgot her lol


----------



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

Too precious!! Can't wait for my kids (only a week left!)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Love them, super cute!!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Too sweet! They look like bunnies.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG they are STUNNING!
Send me one!?


----------

